# Ms. Mofet's Red Beans and Rice



## msmofet (Jan 24, 2017)

*Ms. Mofet's Red Beans and Rice* 

*Servings:* 

Beans ≈ 4 servings 
Rice ≈ 4 servings

*Beans:*

1/4 lb. bacon, chopped small
1/4 cup smoky bacon fat
2 (15-ounce) cans red beans
1/2 cup water
1/8 teaspoon salt
Pinch garlic powder
Pinch onion powder
Pinch red pepper flakes (optional)

*Prepare Beans*:

Add the bacon fat and chopped bacon to a medium saucepan. 
Cook till bacon is fully cooked and slightly crisp.
Add one 15-ounce can of red beans (plus the liquid). 
Add the water, salt, garlic powder, and onion powder. 
Bring the mixture to a boil, then reduce the heat and simmer for 20 minutes.
Use a potato masher to smash the beans. They should have a pasty texture, like refried beans. 
Add the entire contents of the remaining can of beans to the mixture and cook for an additional 10 minutes.


*Rice (≈ 4 servings):*

1 1/2 cups water
1/4 cup (1/2 stick) butter
1/4 teaspoon salt
1 cup jasmine rice

*Prepare the rice:*

Place water, butter and salt in pot and bring to boil. Add rice, stir and bring back to boil. Stir and cover pot. Reduce the heat to low and simmer for 20 minutes or until tender.

Serve beans over rice. Or place beans in bowl and place rice on top.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 25, 2017)

Oh, I love red beans and rice.  Sounds delish....thank you, MsM!


----------



## msmofet (Jan 25, 2017)

Thank you Cheryl. They went nicely with the shredded pork. 

Next time I think I may add a bit of ham base or a splash of hickory liquid smoke.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 25, 2017)

Yummy, MsM!  Thank you!  I usually make Emeril's RB and R, but your recipe is much more user-friendly!  May give it go tomorrow.

Dang, I miss New Orleans.  There may be another trip in our near future.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 25, 2017)

Dawgluver said:


> Yummy, MsM!  Thank you!  I usually make Emeril's RB and R, but your recipe is much more user-friendly!  May give it go tomorrow.
> 
> Dang, I miss New Orleans.  There may be another trip in our near future.



Thank you DL. If you like it more smoky you can add a bit of liquid smoke or ham base.


----------

